
Stop writing code. - hncoder
Stop writing code. Know how to write code. Be good at it. Be very good at it. But don&#x27;t do it for long. Or else your growth will be stalled. You&#x27;ll be just a resource. Unless you&#x27;re Walter Bright or Andrei Alexandrescu and lets face it, most of us are not them or cannot become like them. Most of us are just making minor enhancements, copy-pasting or running behind new languages&#x2F;frameworks in an attempt to look cool.
======
angersock
To quote Eisenhower:

"Nuts."

 _Most of us are just making minor enhancements, copy-pasting or running
behind new languages /frameworks in an attempt to look cool._

Speak for yourself--and how do you expect to get good, I mean really _good_ ,
at coding if you don't play around with silly things and minor modifications?

~~~
kapilkaisare
Wasn't it acting Division Commander General Tony McAuliffe who said that?

~~~
theforgottenone
Thank you for not forgetting the 101st.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_McAuliffe](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_McAuliffe)

------
cpayne624
I sympathize and get it. As a Fed developer I feel your frustration, trust me.
I love coding, though. Wouldn't want to do anything else. After all the
meetings and strategizing, levels of management and Scrums, nothing matters
w/out capable devs pushing code. I think the key is finding a group to work
with that acknowledges and appreciates your value.

------
wturner
I code as a catalyst to be creative in a technical enclave where I constantly
learn new things people are willing to pay for.

I am sorry but I will not stop this. At least not at the moment. I don't think
any of this is cool. This activity is my personal escape from "fluff" while
still being able to subsist in a society driven by it.

------
gtmtg
I don't think that there's anything wrong with writing code itself, but
perhaps apply it in a different context, e.g. robotics or computer vision, to
actually make a contribution.

------
tptacek
Uh, what? No.

